# id this pike!!!!!



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Called a South American Pike in shop. Is this right


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

more


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

speak to Acestro about this one, I believe it is an Acestrorhynchus species and that is his expertise.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i dont think that is a pike but i could be wrong, looks more like a barracuda of some sort


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

that is AWESOME! How much did you pay for it?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

african pike-Hepsetus Odoe


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Hepsetus Odoe


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Hepsetus Odoe :nod:
> [snapback]1193199[/snapback]​


You are right, it's an Hepsetus Odoe. They don't come from South America like the shop stated, but are spread through Africa and are also called African pike. In the wild they can reach a size of 24'' and sometimes even slightly bigger. However they tend to stay smaller in the home aquarium







Especially in a small shoal they are a pretty impressive fish te keep.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Cheers for the i.d!! He cost me £35


----------

